# Anchorage, Ak



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Willing to help out if someone is in a jam. Have a few trucks and a hand full of accounts but if needed will help a fellow businessman/woman. just shoot a PM and I'll get to ya as soon as I can I check this site several times a day during storms and almost nightly during the winter.


Murph.


Also have LOTS 'o recovery equipment.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

To The Top


----------

